# Coughing when excited



## KKvizslamom (Jun 25, 2012)

Hi all,
Our puppy is 17 weeks old. He just recently started coughing when he gets excited. Either he's running up you to greet you and he starts coughing or he's running around the yard and afterwards he starts coughing. He does not cough hard for awhile. It's usually just a cough or 3 and its done. Has anyone experienced this? Or know anything about it.


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

Any chance he is wearing a collar that has become too tight?

Regardless I would definitely get him looked at by your vet. Coughing can be a sign of heart problems. 

Could also be that he has an upper respiratory infection / cold.


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

I think the obvious concern is kennel cough but I don't know enough about it to offer any knowledge.

Our little guy did something similar when he had laryngitis due to his barking for us when we would leave him in his crate. Granted, this happened in the first week of him being crated. I also know of a pup who does this due to a collapsed trachea but there are other signs beyond the coughing that are evident.

I think your pup needs to pay a visit to the vet, especially if it's happening often and you know what triggers it. Knowing what triggers it is definitely a plus so you aren't completely in the dark to begin with. Hope you get some answers as to what this could be!


----------



## KKvizslamom (Jun 25, 2012)

Thank you guys. We called the Vet but their answering service picked up. We are currently waiting for a call back from them.


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

Our penny is 16 weeks today and also coughs sometimes when running around. She did it a LOT when we first got her but it's been diminishing. Personally I think it has to do with her lungs not being fully developed bec it mostly happened during running and excitement and as I stated its gotten much better.


----------

